# Newbie! With my boat pics



## Tyler_W (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys i'm 16 and i've been visiting your site for a while and just got around to registering. I've got alot of great informaton on here on how to complete my jon boat conversion. Here are my pics! Tell me what you think!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it looks pretty darn good Tyler. Welcome aboard and keep it up with the pictures!! Good job!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> I think it looks pretty darn good Tyler. Welcome aboard and keep it up with the pictures!! Good job!!



Exactly what he said. Pretty good job for your age If I say so. You should be proud! How is it on the water? 

I especially like the quick access to the bait boxes!

Thanks for joining! Now we want to see some big fish!


----------



## captclay (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome Tyler Nice job on the boat


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

those seats must be comfortable, because almost every jon boat I have seen on this site has those! I swear!

Yes they are...and fairly cheap!

wat the?? i never put that on my reply! "Yes they are...and fairly cheap!"
someone hack me?¿?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 1, 2008)

Talking to yourself is just the beginning... Next comes arguing with yourself and finally losing an arguement with yourself.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Talking to yourself is just the beginning... Next comes arguing with yourself and finally losing an arguement with yourself.


Hahaha!

Hey, it is just April 1st. I imagine Jim is getting a little bored here.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 1, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking to yourself is just the beginning... Next comes arguing with yourself and finally losing an arguement with yourself.
> ...



that HACKER LOL. at least tell me u did it jim! cmon!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 1, 2008)

Naw Jim wouldn't do that...

Yes, he would!

No! Not Jim!

He sure would, you're a moron

Shut up stupid...

Look who's calling who stupid.

Yeah I'm calling you Stup..., OW! Stop that.

Make me!

I'll make you all right! Come here!

Catch me you fat Bass... SMACK!!!

OW, My nose is bleeding.

You guys need to step back, this is gonna get ugly.

Who you calling ugly?


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Naw Jim wouldn't do that...
> 
> Yes, he would!
> 
> ...



Frnak..Its vacation time buddy! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 1, 2008)

It's okay guys. I went away for a while, but now I'm back and everything is okay now.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## switchback (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice job and welcome aboard.


----------



## Tompatt (May 18, 2008)

just wondering... do u have any pics of the framing?


----------



## natetrack (May 22, 2008)

looks good, welcome aboard


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks nice, did you glue/staple the carpet then run the screws to hold the boards down? Is that that cheepo outdoor carpet from Menards? It looks like the same stuff I used, except mine is green. If it is... I really like the way mine has held up.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 2, 2008)

looks good welcome


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice work. What kind of boat is that? Lowe 1436?


----------



## Tyler_W (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a 1432 Fisher and all i did for carpet was staple the carpet to every piece except for the big piece under the front seat i glued then stapled. And yeas all i did was screw it down with some finishing washers on the screws. Sorry for the late reply i forgot i put this post up lol


----------



## Tyler_W (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and i think the lumber was from a place called the do it center here in louisville. It was just laying around my shop


----------



## swfl_fishin (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Tyler. I would love to see some 'before' pictures. I have a few questions because I really like your layout. If you could oblige me, that would be great.

What size ply did you use?
Did you remove your bench in the back?
Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## bhos (Oct 7, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> those seats must be comfortable, because almost every jon boat I have seen on this site has those! I swear!
> 
> Yes they are...and fairly cheap!
> 
> ...



Hehe, I just got 2 for mine, but in grey, $15 per on clearance at Walmart WOOT!

And to the OP, nice work!


----------

